# Lie To Me



## Little_Lisa

Tell us an untruth about yourself.

I've never farted.


----------



## Geek

Nice edit LL (I saw it before you edited it)

I have eaten shit


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haha!

I have really huge jugs!


----------



## Geek

I love having crabs


----------



## canelita

I hate chocolate


----------



## Geek

I love the smell of smokers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm not in any way sexually attracted to women!


----------



## Geek

I'm a slow runner. Now, LL, you bring back the EDIT


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haha, Tony!

I'm NOT going to bed right NOW! I will _not_ tell you, "Goodnight!"


----------



## canelita

You guys are so not funny.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I am not eating chicken enchiladas and beans right now. I did not make them last night.


----------



## Sirvinya

I am not a chocolate addict


----------



## Geek

your not cutt'em right now


----------



## Little_Lisa

You are correct!

My nose is not stopped up right now. I'm not getting sick again!


----------



## canelita

I don’t care that you are getting sick sweetie


----------



## screeema

I'm not laughing right now!!


----------



## Little_Lisa

I don't snort when I laugh. I didn't just snort at your last comment. :icon_roll


----------



## screeema

I didn't just eat when I wasn't hungry


----------



## Little_Lisa

I do NOT have a strange fixation with picking earwax from my husband's ears. He LOVES it!


----------



## screeema

no, I'm really not laughing now:icon_roll


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm not a nymphomaniac!


----------



## canelita

I’m soooo not laughing at Lisa’s comment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm wearing underwear.


----------



## canelita

OK, I'm wearing a bra.


----------



## speerrituall1

That's it, you've gone too far!!:icon_twis


----------



## speerrituall1

I weigh 110 lbs:icon_chee


----------



## Little_Lisa

I could bench press you.


----------



## speerrituall1

*Remeber, this is lie to me!*


----------



## canelita

Nope,we are not lying


----------



## Geek

I am not drinking a beer


----------



## Little_Lisa

I am not drinking crown royal and hot damn.


----------



## canelita

I don’t have 4 pages of MUT open at the same time


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm not fixin' to go to bed.


----------



## canelita

I don’t have to wait for my washing machine to stop to go to bed


----------



## canelita

I’m not singing off of MUT right now and saying nite nite


----------



## Geek

I love when people smoke around me...the smell is wonderful


----------



## speerrituall1

I love your perfume. Is that Newport or Marlboro lite?:icon_roll :icon_razz


----------



## Sirvinya

I am not going to drink and entire bottle of wine tonight and then come onto MuT and spell badly because I can't see.


----------



## Chrystal

LOL!!:icon_chee

I am not laughing at this thread right now!!! I am not about to cry because I am not laughing so hard.


----------



## Sirvinya

I have not started on the wine.


----------



## bluebird26

I didnt just finished a whole bunch of Almond Joys


----------



## PopModePrincess

I am not obsessed with Haribo Gummie Bears.


----------



## crazi29

I still don't know what my name is


----------



## speerrituall1

I don't love Makeup Talk!


----------



## canelita

I didn't exercise today


----------



## bluebird26

It's almost 1 pm and I didnt just wake up


----------



## katisha

I didn't a) laugh at this thread, and B) stay up until 6am again. :icon_redf

Also, my bottom is made of steel and doesn't wobble when I walk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26

I took a shower already!


----------



## canelita

I'm not going out tonight


----------



## bluebird26

I am not buying more eyeshadows until I hit some pans


----------



## Little_Lisa

That didn't make me giggle.

I have a third nipple.


----------



## bluebird26

I have all the energy to cook today


----------



## Little_Lisa

I didn't see some guy walk out of the bathroom last night with toilet paper stuck to his shoe. I didn't point and laugh.


----------



## bluebird26

I didnt go to the movie theater today


----------



## canelita

Is raining dogs and cats


----------



## kaori

*I am naked now hehehehe:icon_chee *


----------



## canelita

I have big boobs


----------



## lollipop

I did never chat with Lisa


----------



## Geek

I didn't drink coffee today


----------



## kaori

*i hate milk tea*!!!:icon_roll


----------



## katisha

I am not eating breakfast cereal straight out of the box at 2:10am.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lollipop

I will stay up all night long


----------



## Amethyst

I'm quitting my job and I don't have another.:icon_lol:


----------



## katisha

I'm not _still _eating the above-mentioned cereal.


----------



## Little_Lisa

This icon..:icon_surp ..does not remind me of a blowup doll.


----------



## katisha

*Little_Lisa*'s signature does not make me blush. Also, I didn't save the pee war animation and didn't send it to my friends.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa

That's not cute!


----------



## katisha

I wasn't about to start apologising profusely. :icon_lol:


----------



## Little_Lisa

I don't like Australian accents. :icon_wink


----------



## acon426

I am not suppose to be working right now!


----------



## Little_Lisa

I work.


----------



## -nikki-

I am not criss-crossing my legs because I have to pee. I am not squirming in my chair because I haven't peed for a week. I have not just fallen down because my leg is asleep. I am not screaming for help.


----------



## Little_Lisa

If I was there, I wouldn't help you up. I wouldn't tickle you either.


----------



## lollipop

I don`t live in the Netherlands and never heard of it


----------



## Little_Lisa

I've seen a picture of Lollipop before.


----------



## lollipop

I did shop with Lisa yesterday and she bought me prada


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes, and I stuck my head under the changing room curtain and took a peak while you changed clothes.


----------



## PopModePrincess

I am not really, really horny right now!


----------



## Geek

I'm *not* flying to Reno, NV tomorrow for meetings.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I don't want to go.

I've been there before.


----------



## lollipop

I`m not a female but a transgender


----------



## Geek

I love the smoke filled casinos of Reno, NV


----------



## PopModePrincess

I hate Haribo Gummy Bears.


----------



## katisha

I have a gigantic Aussie accent, not a russian one like I'm meant to have. Yesterday I put makeup on my pet kangaroo, who definitely exists and lives in our laundry basket. :icon_wink


----------



## lollipop

I am so drunk today that I don`t remember my name anymore


----------



## katisha

It's not 6:22am here, and I'm certainly not destined to end up in bed in the next hour. And I haven't verbally polluted this thread with such frequent posting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lollipop

Lisa is my mother and she spanks me everyday because of that


----------



## redrocks

I love picking my nose!


----------



## Little_Lisa

I hate picking mine! I've never picked it and rolled it, flung it, or wiped it under my desk. I would never do something like that!


----------



## canelita

I didn’t just finish to blow dry my hair and looks horrible


----------



## Little_Lisa

I've never cut my own hair.


----------



## bluebird26

I don't enjoy burping after drinking pop


----------



## Geek

Pop isn't a funny word for soda


----------



## PopModePrincess

I didn't get my world rocked last night and I am frustrated and frigid.


----------



## terrigurl2004

I am sooooo looking forward to the winter months of Jan and Feb!!!


----------



## terrigurl2004

OMG I so hate chocolate! I never touch it!


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm not licking my orange cheeto coated fingers right now.


----------



## katisha

I didn't just update my profile with all sorts of useless info, and I'm not about to rush into bed, since it's not almost 7am here and I'm definitely not meant to be sleeping already after not staying up the whole night as usual.


----------



## terrigurl2004

I will never visit and read your profile and simply hate the paintings of Renoir and Boticelli.


----------



## katisha

You have terrible taste!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm not gonna go view your profile now!


----------



## terrigurl2004

Don't go there Lisa, you will hate it!


----------



## Little_Lisa

I didn't enjoy it.

I didn't add you to my buddy list. I didn't add you either, Terrigurl!


----------



## terrigurl2004

I am soooo dissapointed. You are totally rude and not funny at all!!! :icon_cry:


----------



## Little_Lisa

I slept very well last night.


----------



## terrigurl2004

Me too! And I am so glad cause my eyes look so clear and white and my head is not fuzzy at all today!


----------



## Little_Lisa

I don't like reading bathroom stall grafiti. I've never added to it.


----------



## terrigurl2004

OMG, I so love public restrooms!!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ohhh, yesss!!! I love sitting my bare bottom on the toilet seat and having the water splash my cheeks when I take a power dump!! Love it!!


----------



## terrigurl2004

Gas station bathrooms along the interstate are the absolute best, aren't they? I have often thought about designing my bathroom at home with a gas station motif.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes, I agree and I think that's an excellent idea!!


----------



## lollipop

I hate playing these games with you guys here :icon_twis


----------



## Little_Lisa

I hate it too! Your name does not make me salivate for a lollipop.


----------



## lollipop

I am licking on a lollipop right now and it`s yummie


----------



## terrigurl2004

You are so discusting Lisa!


----------



## Little_Lisa

That hurt my feelings.


----------



## lollipop

I love it when you`re feelings are hurt, hahaha


----------



## terrigurl2004

Its so awesome to make fun of people


----------



## Little_Lisa

I don't want to lick Terri's fingers right now.


----------



## terrigurl2004

I am not at all turned on about having Lisa lick my fingers


----------



## PopModePrincess

I am not sitting at my computer posting on MUT while chopping garlic for dinner!


----------



## Little_Lisa

I don't want to know what you're making. Don't tell me!


----------



## PopModePrincess

I don't want to tell you that I'm making onion and garlic chicken, fresh steamed broccolli, and white rice. And I absoulutely love to cook!


----------



## lollipop

I`m not in the milleniumclub and i don`t want to be


----------



## PopModePrincess

I don't wish it were Spring time.


----------



## katisha

I didn't laugh at this thread. And I'm not excited at being added as a buddy to a list, despite being new and all.

Oh, and I brushed my teeth today. And I got out of bed before 8pm. And I'm feeling great and not ill at all!


----------



## lollipop

I didn`t eat fries with mayonaise today and yesterday neither!


----------



## cottoncandy

you guys are so not funny!

i am writing my essay now.


----------



## lollipop

Oh "look" who`s back, it`s that supid girl CC, I really don`t like her at all :icon_twis


----------



## cottoncandy

lol, i dont like you either lolli!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## speerrituall1

I'm not getting sleepy.


----------



## lollipop

I didn`t get to sleep last night


----------



## katisha

I went to sleep at a normal time, just like I was meant to, a few hours ago. And, technically, I'm sleeping as I type.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lollipop

It is morning here right now and the weather is extremely hot


----------



## Little_Lisa

I am not taking the 8 oz a day water challenge in the skin care forum! I am excited about posting no makeup pics!


----------



## lollipop

I`m not a member of MuT!!!


----------



## terrigurl2004

I could care less if i get on to MUT everyday. When I don't have time to get on, well, no big deal. Everyone on here boring and I never learn anything about makeup. Which is just as well anyway cause I can't stand makeup.


----------



## lollipop

I`m sleeping right now and I`m dreaming about MuT!


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm not at all worried about Lollipop because her mood icon says she's dead. I hope it's true.


----------



## lollipop

I`m really not laughing about this right now, cuz it`s not funny at all :icon_razz


----------



## katisha

I wore very subtle makeup today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No green eyeshadow as liner for me, noooo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lollipop

I didn`t cry today even not for a second!


----------



## katisha

*lollipop*, I don't feel sorry for you at all! And I don't wish that you feel better soon.


----------



## lollipop

I didn`t read this, cuz I`m icnoring the person who has posted this :icon_twis


----------



## terrigurl2004

I am not at sick and tired of having red eyes! I think I will try and sleep even less because of them. I think there is nothing more attractive that then red tired eyes.


----------



## katisha

Good! Because my reply wasn't sincere at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*terrigurl2004 *- absolutely right. Vampire eyes are _so _good-looking. I'm going for the same look myself, actually. The redder, the better! (this part is true. Mine are so red. Ew ew ew!! :icon_evil )


----------



## litlbitprincess

I am so not excited about chromeglass coming out on the 12th. I will not be going to my mac store!!


----------



## bluebird26

I didn't have two mac hauls this month!


----------



## Little_Lisa

It's cold outside. I didn't go for a walk earlier.


----------



## bluebird26

I am not drinking water and eating cookies at work


----------



## katisha

I didn't recently receive a package with 2 little Clinique palettes I ordered. Really, it wasn't me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa

I don't have bad allergies. My nose does not have bloody, crusty boogers in it right now.


----------



## litlbitprincess

I didn't spend over $600 on mu in the last 4-6 weeks....


----------



## bluebird26

Im not still wearing pajamas


----------



## terrigurl2004

It is soooo awesome to be at work this morning! The weekend just went by so slowly, it seemed like monday morning would never get here.


----------



## katisha

I don't get severe allergies either, and have never been taken to hospital thanks to them. I don't feel sorry for you at all, and the phrase "bloody, crusty boogers" makes me feel all happy and not sick at all!


----------



## Amethyst

I love my job.:icon_twis


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm not feeling super anxious and lonely right now.


----------



## katisha

I'm not sending you virtual hugs and wouldn't want to insert this into this message:


----------



## Little_Lisa

That's not sweet at all! I don't want to tell you, "thank you!"

I don't have a new video on my profile.


----------



## terrigurl2004

I have no interest in looking at your video nor do I have an intense urge to go power tool shopping with you :icon_chee


----------



## looooch

I think terrigurl2004 avatar sucks


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm not mad at someone right now.


----------



## litlbitprincess

I don't really care that it is going to rain..again!


----------



## Little_Lisa

I don't wish it would rain here.


----------



## schlemmerm3779

I'm a virgin. Oh and I never sniff my armpits


----------



## litlbitprincess

I love shaving one side of my head and leaving the other long..


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hehe! Me too!

I'm not glad to see you, Michele! I haven't been missing you!


----------



## litlbitprincess

I really don't like pink and wouldn't be caught buying anything with that color in it.


----------



## Little_Lisa

My favorite color is dookie brown.


----------



## litlbitprincess

Oh I love that too!!


----------



## Little_Lisa

i'm not getting a new color and trim tomorrow.


----------



## litlbitprincess

Well I am not happy for you!


----------



## looooch

I am not freezing my ass off right now


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm not on the rag.


----------



## litlbitprincess

I am not pissed off at men!!


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm not pissed off at a certain man right now!


----------



## kaori

*HEHEHEHE:icon_chee*


----------



## litlbitprincess

I am sure he doesn't deserve for you to be pissed off at him!


----------



## Squirrel27

I don't have any friends.


----------



## Little_Lisa

My balls itch.


----------



## SqueeKee

I've never has sex with a woman :icon_lol: :icon_lol:


----------



## chickylittle

I love to sniff farts!


----------



## looooch

I love to sit and be bored on my ass


----------



## katisha

Ahahahah!!!

I shaved my legs today, and ate less than 6 mini sandwiches with smoked salmon.

Also, my lips aren't bleeding at all. I'd never pick them, ever.


----------



## Killah22

I am so not addicted to oatmeal raisen bars:icon_redf


----------



## Squirrel27

I never wear make up


----------



## looooch

I really can't wait to go to work today


----------



## Squirrel27

I love my job


----------



## looooch

i am not going to be running late to work


----------



## Squirrel27

I'm not bored


----------



## looooch

i want to be at work right now


----------



## Squirrel27

I want to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## looooch

i wanna be at work all day long


----------



## Squirrel27

I want to be payed less money and work longer hours.


----------



## looooch

I want to work for free


----------



## Squirrel27

My boss is so nice.


----------



## looooch

I am not getting off work in a half hour. And i am not happy about that


----------



## bluebird26

I wasnt a lazy butt today


----------



## looooch

i really dont want the MAC chromeglass


----------



## bluebird26

I like it when people put heavy makeup and look like clowns


----------



## looooch

me too


----------



## bluebird26

lol

I have flawless skin :icon_chee


----------



## looooch

i dont have one zit on my face


----------



## bluebird26

My eyelashes are naturally curled


----------



## looooch

i love being stuck at home with nothing to do


----------



## katisha

My eyelashes are naturally dark without mascara.

I did all my work and can sit here reading the forums guilt-free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## looooch

I dont have to wake up early tomorrow


----------



## Squirrel27

I'm not tired.


----------



## looooch

im not bored


----------



## Little_Lisa

I don't want to know the details!

Me either!


----------



## katisha

I never get migraines. Ever.


----------



## looooch

i am not totally relieved right now


----------



## Little_Lisa

I am not curious if you just took a dump.


----------



## looooch

I am not laughing at that comment right now


----------



## Little_Lisa

I just crapped my pants.


----------



## looooch

i love crapping my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa

I've never literally peed myself laughing numerous times.


----------



## Squirrel27

Neither have I.


----------



## Little_Lisa

My nose isn't stopped up right now.


----------



## looooch

I dont want to get to 800 posts so i can see the videos


----------



## Little_Lisa

I have made some sex tutorial videos.


----------



## looooch

you aren't hillarious


----------



## SqueeKee

I don't love guitarists.


----------



## katisha

I don't sometimes wish I owned a portable guillotine.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm not scared of you.

I'm not going to the doctor at 3:40 today. My doc isn't good looking.


----------



## katisha

Not even a cute little mini one?

)

I hope your doctor visit goes really badly, and that he looks ugly today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm not laughing at you. I don't want to give you a big hug. You are so not cute! :icon_razz


----------



## katisha

Awww I have no desire to say thanks whatsoever!




 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

...and since I'm not an emoticon abuser at all, I didn't want to use this one just for the hell of it:


----------



## looooch

i dont love your emoticons, and i dont want to know where you got all of them


----------



## SqueeKee

I'm not annoyed that my dog is whining to go pee only 30 mintutes after I last took him out.


----------



## looooch

im not annoyed that i have nothing to do right now


----------



## Little_Lisa

I am not home right now.


----------



## SqueeKee

I am not eating Cherry Blasters candy


----------



## looooch

I am not sitting on a exercise ball


----------



## Little_Lisa

My contacts are really clear and i'm not having a hard time seeing.


----------



## Squirrel27

I'm not waiting for it to be 5:00 pm so I can go home from work.


----------



## SqueeKee

Im not wearing spongebob PJ's


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm not gonna go take my contacts out right now. I won't be right back!


----------



## SqueeKee

I'm notlaughingrightnow

I'mnotannoyedthatmyspacebarkeepssticking unless I hit it really really hard


----------



## Little_Lisa

That's not hilarious!

I don't have a painful zit on my chin that looks ugly.


----------



## looooch

i wish i had a painful zit on my chin that looks ugly


----------



## Squirrel27

I don't have a tooth ache and I'm never going to the dentist.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I've never had a threesome.


----------



## SqueeKee

me neither


----------



## Little_Lisa

You're not my kind of woman.


----------



## SqueeKee

neither are you! :icon_chee


----------



## Little_Lisa

My jeans aren't tight and I can't feel any wetness.


----------



## Squirrel27

I'm not going home from work now.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm glad you're leaving and I don't want to tell you,"Goodbye!"


----------



## katisha

I would never, ever steal them from other forums that I visit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## looooch

I don't want to know how you steal them from other forums:icon_redf


----------



## SqueeKee

I didn't just eat a huge plate of scambled eggs and maple sausage. :icon_chee


----------



## Little_Lisa

I didn't eat a burger and fries from Fuddruckers for dinner.


----------



## looooch

I hope your dinner sucked


----------



## katisha

I would never, ever consider hotlinking them as images from there, just like inserting a normal picture. I don't insert the URL of the emoticon between




tags. Never.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa

My dog isn't humping her toy cow. :icon_eek:


----------



## SqueeKee

My dog isn't eating a pair of my husbands' shoes . . . again.


----------



## katisha

This didn't make me spit my coffee out from laughing. :icon_lol:


----------



## looooch

OK, i dont understand now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee

you guys aren't hilarious


----------



## Little_Lisa

I didn't buy a new shower head tonight.


----------



## SqueeKee

ur not a lucky ho for having a new shower head. Mine doesn't suck. Really, it has tons of water pressure.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I don't have a big his and hers shower with 2 shower heads. It's not big enough to have an orgy.


----------



## looooch

I absolutely love junk mail. And i love when it piles up and doesnt make my room a complete mess


----------



## looooch

That doesn't sound kick ass at all


----------



## SqueeKee

No, it doesn't. In fact, it sounds horrible.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I wouldn't like to invite y'all to come take a shower with me.


----------



## looooch

That doesn't sound like fun. I don't think anyone should come up with anything for the 4 letter thread


----------



## SqueeKee

I bet we'd totally all turn you down.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I don't feel the :icon_love !

I am not drinking a hot toddy at the moment.


----------



## SqueeKee

I'm not tired. I'm also not hungry. I don't miss my husband either . . . oh, and I just love that he works the night shift.


----------



## looooch

That doesnt sound yummy

I'm not feeling extremely slow right now, especially not after reading that Kee posts both in the home forum and games


----------



## Little_Lisa

It's not 11:45.


----------



## SqueeKee

I'm super fast. I don't already have my recipes stored on the computer. I didn't just copy and paste them into the home forum while I was waiting for someone to reply in the game forums. Honest.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I am not starting to feel all warm and relaxed.


----------



## SqueeKee

I'm not tempted to go to the fridge and get my bottle of Sambuka.


----------



## looooch

well it is in my neck of the woods


----------



## Little_Lisa

I never chew my tongue especially not when i'm nervous.


----------



## SqueeKee

It's not exactly 1:00am in my neck of the woods


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm not gonna go to bed right now. I didn't have a blast tonight!


----------



## SqueeKee

moi non plus . . .

I don't speak french when I'm tired. I haven't been up for 21 hours straight.


----------



## looooch

This games forum hasnt killed my boredom at all. I hope i dont ever do this again


----------



## katisha

I definitely know what a hot toddy is.


----------



## looooch

I didnt just wake up right now. and i cant wait to go to school


----------



## Little_Lisa

It's not hot water with crown royal, cinnamon schnapps, lemon, and honey. I would never drink something like that!


----------



## katisha

Sounds repulsive! :icon_lol: I'd never, ever recommend this to my friends to try. They'd think that sounds disgusting as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee

I didn't sleep in till 6:30 pm today :icon_eek:


----------



## Little_Lisa

That's nothing. I'm not shocked right now!


----------



## SqueeKee

I was able to sleep like a baby last night. I wasn't up until 8am this morning, I have no problem sleeping without my husband, and my apartment isn't at all spooky at night all by myself. :icon_redf


----------



## looooch

I hate the fact that i'm not at school right now, and i really loved talking to my professor today.


----------



## Squirrel27

I'm not going to leave work early today.


----------



## SqueeKee

It's not cold in my bedroom &gt;.&lt;


----------



## looooch

I love when i freeze my ass off


----------



## SqueeKee

Me too.


----------



## looooch

and im not thrilled that i finally have 800 posts, I would not like to thank Lisa and Kee for not making this happen...im not a complete dork right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee

I'm not happy for you. I don't envy you either. I'm also not happy to be one post away from 350 posts.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm not very happy for you!


----------



## Little_Lisa

I did not just double post.

Yall are slow posters. We never post at the same time!


----------



## looooch

I dont appreciate it. And i dont ever think you will make it to 800, especially at the snail pace you post


----------



## looooch

I dont agree with you


----------



## SqueeKee

I haven't posted alot in the 14 days since I joined.


----------



## looooch

wow, im totally not guilty of double posting...maybe not even tripple posting...


----------



## looooch

you do not kick my ass in that department


----------



## SqueeKee

I'mnot excited that tomorrow is finally wednesday.


----------



## Little_Lisa

You won't be able to go in the sex forum tomorrow.


----------



## SqueeKee

Ya, tomrorrow is going to suck ass.

I'm not getting my nipples pierced on february 15th! I'm not totally excited!


----------



## Little_Lisa

That's not cool.

I don't wanna see it afterwards. Please, don't show me!


----------



## SqueeKee

I promise not to. I'm not annoyed that I'm running out of things to pierce.


----------



## looooch

that doesnt sound painful...im not excited for you


----------



## SqueeKee

I don't think it will be more painful than my Lala piering. That one was the worst for pain.


----------



## Little_Lisa

It's soo not cute that you call your hoohoo a lala!

I don't want to see that piercing either!


----------



## looooch

holy crap, i dont think you have a high pain tolerance and im not the biggest pussy when it comes to pain...i dont only have my eyebrow pierced and i dont want a lip piercing


----------



## SqueeKee

lip piercngs and eyebrown piercings are less painful that lala piercnings. It took more than a week for my lala piercing to heal. I didn't walk home giggling immediately after I got it done.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm not starving!


----------



## SqueeKee

I'm not starving either. I'm not putting off making somerthing to eat so I can play these games. I'm not craving steak and mashed potatoes.


----------



## katisha

I'm always on time. I don't have a doctor appointment in a short while, and I'm definitely not going to be late to it.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm pregnant. :icon_eek:


----------



## katisha

I didn't just post a huge rave for a MENS antiperspirant deodorant on another forum. I would never, ever use a deodorant aimed at men.


----------



## Squirrel27

I didn't just get back from an office meeting. It wasn't a boring waste of time.


----------



## lollipop

I sleeped like a "baby" last night I sleeped so good that even if someone would drop a bom or something, I would still sleep so deep! :icon_twis


----------



## MACz.Addict

I'm so not a MAC Addict!


----------



## Squirrel27

Neither am I. I've never tried MAC. I don't even know what that is.


----------



## litlbitprincess

Forget about knowing about mac, I don't even like makeup!


----------



## katisha

Makeup is for drama queens.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I didn't come back from the Blue Mountains recently. They were ugly and not blue at all. I wish I never went!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Summer

I'm a movie star


----------



## Little_Lisa

I didn't order these shoes from Fredericks today...


----------



## katisha

Ewww, they are gross!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dragueur

i like cockroach


----------



## katisha

I eat them.


----------



## Squirrel27

Me too. They taste so good. :icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yeah, I like it, too. My husband has a big one.


----------



## Squirrel27

This isn't my 1,000th post. :icon_chee


----------



## katisha

This thread hasn't been majorly abandoned.

I didn't 'borrow' my sister's Mac Shadestick in Seame.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee

I love the new paint in my livingroom. It doesn't make the place look too small. I'm just thrilled about it, really.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I love the smell of fresh oil based paint.


----------



## looooch

I didn't just buy a ton of MU today. And it wasn't totally fun.


----------



## Squirrel27

I don't want to buy anymore mu.


----------



## SqueeKee

I'm not too lazy to wear MU today. I don't look frumpy at all.


----------



## Summer

I'm not a makeup-a-holic!


----------



## dragueur

i dont like flawless skin


----------



## looooch

cramps aren't killing the heck out of me!!!!!!


----------



## Squirrel27

I love cramps. I wish I had them right now.


----------



## dragueur

i want to have pimples


----------



## Squirrel27

I want to have a huge scar on my face.


----------



## dragueur

i dont want to eat


----------



## katisha

I love eating the stuff inside pimples. So creamy and delicious.

I also love mosquito bites. Bite me more, little f***ers! :icon_conf


----------



## Little_Lisa

:-- OMG, that's soo not sick or hilarious!!

I don't own any dildos with suction cup bases. I do not have one stuck to the shower wall. I would never get off on something like that.


----------



## katisha

:icon_eek: This didn't make me fall off my chair. I've heard plenty about this. In fact, I have every model. :icon_eek:

I'm not going to bed now. Bad night! :icon_lol:


----------



## Little_Lisa

I hope the bed bugs bite you and you have sour dreams.


----------



## SqueeKee

I've posted in this thread recently.


----------



## dragueur

i dont want to buy more makeups


----------



## katisha

:icon_lol: I bit them back!

I love it when people call me when I'm sleeping. Waking up 100000 times during my sleep to run to get the phone is just the best thing that can happen to someone who is trying to sleep. :icon_love


----------



## dragueur

i love to sleep early


----------



## Squirrel27

I love waking up early.


----------



## dragueur

i love pets


----------



## eightthirty

I don't access MuT at work because I love working so much.


----------



## katisha

I love migraines and headaches. They make my life so nice. :icon_love


----------



## Ley

I can walk properly in stilettos


----------



## katisha

I have not bought new shoes recently. And I find stilettos extremely comfortable.


----------



## Ley

Shoes and clothes are an unnecessary luxury. And chocolate tastes bad.


----------



## katisha

I agree, chocolate is disgusting. Especially the dark 80% cocoa one, absolutely gross stuff. If I had one in front of me, I'd throw it away!


----------



## Ley

i loooooooove cabbage soup though


----------



## Little_Lisa

I hate it because it doesn't give me gas.


----------



## eightthirty

I hate this game. It's the stupidest game in the world.

The only reason I listen to the radio is so I can hear 'THIS IS A TEST. THIS IS A TEST OF THE EMERGENCY BROADCAST SYSTEM". It's like a sweet lullaby to me.


----------



## eightthirty

I hope it takes a long time for someone to reply to this post.


----------



## Little_Lisa

That is sooo NOT funny at all!


----------



## Little_Lisa

You are getting on my nerves. :icon_roll

I LOVE it when people double post!!!!!

PS: I was totally referring to Melissa and not just people in general.


----------



## eightthirty

I'm going to send you a cd of the Emergency Broadcast message, since I know you like it too!


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm so excited!

I think combovers are sooo sexy!! :icon_love


----------



## eightthirty

I'm looking for a perfume scented of anchovies. It turns my boyfriend on.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm going to RAOK it to you along with a bottle of my own "special concoction".


----------



## Squirrel27

I want some of that perfume too.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Eightthirty's inbox is empty.


----------



## eightthirty

I run red lights.


----------



## Squirrel27

I love driving. I'm not afraid of getting in an accident.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I have been so productive today.


----------



## eightthirty

I left my son at daycare. I dropped off a change of clothes.


----------



## Squirrel27

I'm having so much fun at work right now. I don't miss my pekingese.


----------



## eightthirty

I've never had a zit.


----------



## Little_Lisa

The other night my husband emerged from the bathroom naked and was climbing into bed when I complained, as usual, "I have a headache." "Perfect" my man replied, "I was just in the bathroom powdering my penis with aspirin. You can take it orally or as a suppository,...it's up to you!"


----------



## eightthirty

I'm a virgin. My son has no father.


----------



## katisha

This is one of the lamest things I've ever read! I didn't laugh at this one at all, not impressed! It only wishes it was hilarious.

I have to confess that I love nausea. That feeling of vomit approaching your throat, climbing up your oesophagus, makes me feel so nice. I love retching, it makes me feel so feminine. Throwing up is just so much fun, I love doing it often. And vomit is so pretty. :icon_love


----------



## eightthirty

My inbox is full.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Thank goodness! It's about time you filled that thing up!

My mouth is full. I'm sucking on a big toe at the moment.


----------



## eightthirty

I love it when my nose runs.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm a Scorpion Hunter.


----------



## eightthirty

That wasn't funny. Keep trying, but you'll never make me laugh!

I'm never showering again!


----------



## katisha

You mean you're meant to shower more than once in your lifetime? :icon_eek:


----------



## dragueur

i hate men


----------



## katisha

I wish I had even more blisters on my feet. I love blisters. The fact that I now have heaps and can hardly walk makes me feel so elated that I want to just drink the liquid that comes out of them!


----------



## dragueur

i dont feel like going out today


----------



## Ley

I have no housework today which annoys me because dusting is my favourite past-time...no, washing up is...no, hoovering is :icon_wink


----------



## dragueur

i love it when there's mo customers coming in our shop during afternoon.


----------



## Ley

bad hair days are wonderful


----------



## Little_Lisa

I woke up early this morning, as usual.


----------



## Ley

MAC sucks. In fact *makeup *sucks.


----------



## Squirrel27

Make up is ugly. I never wear it.


----------



## dragueur

me too, i dont use makeup


----------



## Squirrel27

My neighbors are not playing very loud music right now. I love the song they're playing.


----------



## Ley

I hate receiving gifts


----------



## dragueur

i wasnt excited to get my milani and UD primer items today


----------



## Ley

I'm not jealous that ^ has got some Milani! :icon_love


----------



## katisha

I didn't spend the whole day in bed sick, instead I went to the city and bought everything at the Mac counter.


----------



## Ley

awww^

I would hate to have a wardrobe full of designer clothes


----------



## katisha

Me too. I'd cut them up and use them as cloths.

I'd most hate to own anything by Alannah Hill. She makes the ugliest clothes ever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ley

I love low-fat diet food, it's delicious


----------



## dragueur

i dont want to go to my dermatologist


----------



## katisha

I love it when I can't sleep but still have to wake up early.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I am not worried that i'm pregnant at the moment.


----------



## katisha

I don't hope that you receive good news and can stop worrying.


----------



## dragueur

i dont want to go home early


----------



## Squirrel27

I'm not going to be late for work today.


----------



## katisha

I didn't sew through my finger a couple of hours ago on the sewing machine. :icon_eek: It didn't bleed like 2 little fountains, and I can feel the tip of my finger. It also no longer hurts. It's so easy to type with it!


----------



## Little_Lisa

I've never put boogers under my desk before.


----------



## Squirrel27

I didn't buy three MAC lipsticks today.


----------



## dragueur

i was happy that i spent a lot y'day


----------



## katisha

Today I didn't wish on a really mean person to have their genitals stapled to an angry porcupine.


----------



## dragueur

i love it when my parents meddle


----------



## Ley

^ouch!

Someone doesn't keep parking behind my car everyday and blocking me in!


----------



## dragueur

i love getting pimples


----------



## Ley

I don't need any more MU


----------



## katisha

None of us do. The less we use it, the better off we'll be!


----------



## Ley

Makeup should be banned!


----------



## Little_Lisa

I am a habitual liar.


----------



## Squirrel27

I'm not supposed to be working right now. I care if I get fired.


----------



## katisha

Lisa's signatures aren't gross or hilarious!


----------



## Ley

It didn't snow today and my neighbours didn't decide to do noisy DIY all day :icon_wink


----------



## Squirrel27

My dog doesn't know how to play cards.


----------



## katisha

That's not absolutely adorable!


----------



## Squirrel27

^ The animals on your profile are not absolutely adorable.


----------



## SqueeKee

I hate animals. Especially dogs. Border Collies are the absolute worst.


----------



## Ley

I hate weekends, the working week should be extended


----------



## Squirrel27

I hate weekends too. I wish I had to go to work today.


----------



## Ley

I'm not at all bored right now


----------



## Kelly

I have a super model body and I'm an exotic dancer with the best body around....I put the name in thong underwear....cuz I wear it best (cuz when I put the thongs on I do not loose track of the string in my butt cheeks)!


----------



## Ley

hahaha ^ made me chuckle

I am super-fit too, I work out hourly with my personal trainer and my private cook fixes all my meals even though I hardly ever eat


----------



## Kelly

I rarely go to MUT anymore cuz it SUCKS!


----------



## Ley

Me neither. I'm not even on MUT now, honest!


----------



## Kelly

this game is not cracking me up so hard that I'm crying.....some of the peoples posts on here are boring and not funny.


----------



## Kelly

The electrician did not just call and say he's on his way out and I am not in my pajamas still, I do not have madusa hair and I am looking my best right now.


----------



## Ley

hahaha

the fridge is full and I don't need to go shopping right now


----------



## Kelly

don't go shopping for me too....

I'm one of the few that can just take a shower and go.....cuz of my natural beauty.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I have a pet gorilla and this is a picture of it...







I am too sexy for my gorilla!


----------



## Kelly

My vet says my cat is not the biggest in the county see .....

View attachment 15725


----------



## Little_Lisa

Th^at cat is soo skinny! I've never had a cat that big.


----------



## Kelly

LOL you mean "small" right...a cat that small.

This is not a picture of the same cat as a kitten and they so gross I want to puke:

View attachment 15727


----------



## Kelly

I tell my 3 girls every day to experiment with as many guys as they can before they get married, just to get experience....and so they can get a cool STD.


----------



## Little_Lisa

That is sooo NOT what I meant to say and I was not at all confused.

Th^at did NOT make me LOL!


----------



## Kelly

Your comments are kinda boring too and never make me laugh until I cry.

I smoke weed with my Grandma on the weekends.


----------



## katisha

:--You're not hilarious.

*Lisa *doesn't have an absolutely killer body! :icon_eek:

I'd hate to look like her! In fact, I'd love to look like this:


----------



## Squirrel27

That person is so hot. I wish I looked like her too.


----------



## katisha

I bet you already do!


----------



## Kelly

First of all that's my sister....I can't believe her picture is posted here on the internet. Oh well she will love that she is famous.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I have not been sitting on my ass all day. I don't think it's getting flatter. Speaking of flat, my chest is quite the opposite.


----------



## Kelly

That is not one bit funny! My measurements are 34-24-36! And after 3 nursing children....when I take my bra off at night the "girls" stand up and salute!


----------



## Squirrel27

I hate this game. All of your posts are not funny at all.


----------



## Kelly

Huh....I (don't) know. I did not cry laughing when I first started reading this whole thread through. I do not feel like I have any friends here and I feel like such a loser and you all SUCK!


----------



## Squirrel27

MuT is my least favorite website.


----------



## Kelly

I do not think about how I can tell a new lie, all day long now. Seriously, I never think of it.


----------



## Squirrel27

I know what to lie about right now.


----------



## Kelly

I did not just fall back in my chair and laugh at you! NLMAO (Not Laughing My Ars Off....)


----------



## Little_Lisa

I like to have sex in the car while driving the wrong way up a one way street.


----------



## Squirrel27

I didn't just spill soda all over my shirt. I'm not going to change my shirt now.


----------



## katisha

I love headaches. They feel so nice! :icon_love


----------



## Squirrel27

I'm so excited to go to work today.


----------



## Kelly

I love a good lingering fart that lasts and lasts.....I never want to puke when someone lets a good juicy and lets it linger.....man! My brother is sooooo not rotten!


----------



## Squirrel27

I love the smell of farts. I wish someone would fart right now.


----------



## Little_Lisa

That's not funny and I am not happy that you brought up farts. I don't think we would get along well together. I want to fart on your face right now.


----------



## Squirrel27

I love public bathrooms that smell like farts. I love it when there's no toilet paper and people don't flush the toilet.


----------



## Kelly

I do not think the funniest thing God made was farts. Honest, I do not think they can be the funniest things.....I am do not feel gross now. I am 100% lady!.....oh wait and one more....I would sooooo welcome your fart in my face, thanks sweety!


----------



## Squirrel27

I don't think farts are funny either. I love it when someone farts, denies it, and blames it on everyone else.


----------



## Kelly

I love bugs so much....I'm so glad I don't have a phobia to them. The best is when a ladybug lands on your head, I never scream, because I love them so much, or hey, better yet.....when I go to take a drink of my coffee and a little honey lady bug decided to take a swim....how flippin cute is that gawllll darn lover bug.....makes me soooo super happy!

Did I meantion I love bugs! I wish I could marry them!:icon_love


----------



## Squirrel27

I love spiders. They don't scare me at all. I love when they crawl all over my face and their eight little legs are so cute.


----------



## Kelly

I love the hairy legged ones. Have you ever tried eating one....man that's good!


----------



## Squirrel27

I love mosquitoes. It feels so good when they bite me.


----------



## Kelly

I love that my 3 year old just said "hey mom, look at my butt crack...." and then mooned me....hmmmm....what the heck is that all about? Man she's not cute.


----------



## Squirrel27

I love it when the wind blows and my hair gets stuck to my lipstick.


----------



## bluebird26

I havent been chewing the same gum for a couple of hours


----------



## Little_Lisa

I chew tobacco.


----------



## Squirrel27

I chew on my own poop.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Th^at did NOT make me go EWWW or giggle when I read it.

I am not tired and i'm not going to bed.


----------



## beaugael

i am not alone in the house


----------



## dragueur

my eyes aren't tired and i want to surf more


----------



## Squirrel27

I'm not bored today.


----------



## Kelly

I have way too many clothes right now and I hate it....I'm thinkin I should give some away.....and I do not want to go shopping with someone elses money....that just wouldn't be right!


----------



## Squirrel27

I have too much make up. I don't want to buy anymore.


----------



## SqueeKee

I'm not eating a burger for supper.


----------



## bluebird26

I am not traveling next week


----------



## cottoncandy

my leg is not itching


----------



## SqueeKee

I am not typing this sentence


----------



## cottoncandy

i am not cold


----------



## SqueeKee

I am not listening to the radio


----------



## cottoncandy

i did not have pizza for dinner


----------



## SqueeKee

I am not wearing a black shirt


----------



## cottoncandy

my boyfriends snoring is not driving me mad


----------



## SqueeKee

I am not wearing brown pants


----------



## cottoncandy

im naked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee

i am not laughing


----------



## cottoncandy

i am really a guy


----------



## SqueeKee

I'm not laughing even harder than before


----------



## cottoncandy

im not smiling


----------



## SqueeKee

I'm picking my nose


----------



## cottoncandy

i did not clean my boyfriends room today


----------



## SqueeKee

I did not just finish eating a homeburger


----------



## cottoncandy

i live in a box. its very cosy.


----------



## SqueeKee

I live in a shopping cart


----------



## Squirrel27

I live in a huge house with no annoying neighbors.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm really a hot chick with a dick.


----------



## SqueeKee

I'm not wearing a yellow shirt.


----------



## cottoncandy

i have two penises


----------



## Little_Lisa

I don't have a major headache right now.


----------



## goddess13

I live next door to a M.A.C Pro Store!


----------



## Elisabeth

I have never made the first move with a man.


----------



## Squirrel27

I have. I'm not too shy.


----------



## goddess13

I have never used a computer before.


----------



## Elisabeth

Um..I'm lying. Right, Anna? So then you are lying, too, right?

Are we..Am I doing this right?


----------



## cottoncandy

yes ure doing it right!

(not a lie lol)

i hate red nailpolish


----------



## goddess13

I am not wearing Teddy eye kohl.


----------



## cottoncandy

im not chatting on msn


----------



## Squirrel27

I'm wearing a lot of mu right now.


----------



## goddess13

I am sitting on the floor at the moment.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I love kissing people with dookie smelling breath.


----------



## Amethyst

I trust everyone


----------



## Sarah84

I hate MAC


----------



## goddess13

My toenails are not painted pink.


----------



## moviebuster

I doubt everyone.


----------



## lavender

I am not sleepy right now!


----------



## GinaPaloka

i never bite my nails.


----------



## Sarah84

I don't have a headache right now


----------



## lavender

I am not addicted to MUT


----------



## Little_Lisa

I just ate a pubic hair sandwich.


----------



## Squirrel27

^ That sounds delicious. I want one.


----------



## lavender

I didn't drink green tea today.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I don't have a stomach virus. I feel soo strong right now! I shouldn't be in bed.


----------



## Squirrel27

I don't hope your stomach feels better soon.


----------



## Elisabeth

Official thread hijack!

*Stomach Virus?* oh no! take it easy, Lisa. I'm sending you some 7up and soda crackers over the internet now......``````````````^^^^^^^^^^^^

I hope you feel better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!!

What are we doing? lying? ok......I worked for six years as a Hooters Girl and had to quit only becuse Playboy offered me a centerfold gig.


----------



## Squirrel27

I'm not supposed to be working right now.


----------



## cottoncandy

i live on a desert island


----------



## Elisabeth

I looove watching baseball.


----------



## erica_1020

I do not like cheese


----------



## Squirrel27

I'm not wearing a bra.


----------



## cottoncandy

im married to this guy:


----------



## blackmettalic

I never wear makeup! :laughing:


----------



## Elisabeth

cottoncandy and I do not have the same taste in men.


----------



## lavender

I am wearing shorts, tank top and flip flops to work today.


----------



## goddess13

I don't live in Australia.


----------



## lavender

I had worms for lunch today.


----------



## Chrystal

Your hubby is a stud!! :clap


----------



## KathrynNicole

Speeches do not freak me out.

:scared:


----------



## Kelly

I hope your not happily married cuz hon....ummmm I've been having an affair with him.....sorry, I mean ha ha too bad for you.


----------



## Kelly

I love talking to someone with poop breathe, just want to open their mouth and lick it (ok that sounded ummmmm good, yummmm!)


----------



## lavender

LOL!

I ate stinky fish for dinner.


----------



## blackmettalic

I am Angelina Jolie's secret lover! :laughing:


----------



## Kelly

:whistling: I am Angelina Jolie and I was wondering who my secret lover was, you never show your face, thanks for confessing.


----------



## blackmettalic

I can't cook at all.


----------



## Elisabeth

I absolutely love walking through the deep woods at night without a flashlight or anything just to commune with Mother Nature and check things out.


----------



## lavender

I had my chauffer (sp?) drive me to work in a Rolls Royce this morning.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I didn't go to a strip club this weekend nor did I get several lap dances.


----------



## lavender

I have been studying day and night for the last one week for tomorrow's exam.


----------



## Elisabeth

Dang!:beer::spank:...I did now just not imagine myself getting spanked in a Male Strip Club by a guy that looked like what's-his-name that played Jane Seymore's husband in Dr. Quinn Medicine Woman!:worship: :hehe: :icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa

You don't crack me up!

PS: I went to a _male_ strip club.


----------



## Kan D sweets

i dont like sphagetti


----------



## lavender

I hate pizza


----------



## noheaeighty8

petersburg, virginia is soo fun :icon_roll


----------



## lavender

Death Valley is the best place on Earth!!


----------



## linda46125

I hate chocolate! yuck


----------



## lavender

I love it when it goes up to a 110 degrees in summer!


----------



## vanilla_sky

I love myself just the way I am.


----------



## michal_cohen

i dont love makeup:wassatt:


----------



## cardboardboxed

I loooove college!


----------



## Elisabeth

When I attempt a verbal lie..I do not stutter like Dustin Hoffman in *Rainman..*

Fifty-three, fifty-three.....let's go to the car, let's go to the car....

P.S. I did not just realize that Lisa meant a female strip club....atches:


----------



## noheaeighty8

i love waking up early in the morning


----------



## vanilla_sky

I cant wait to graduate and get a real job, rent appartment, and basically live in a real world, I am so thrilled!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa

I have not been neglecting this forum and I am not sorry. I am also not tired at all, not going to bed, and will not be back tomorrow.


----------



## blackmettalic

I love it when people take credit for my work! :eusa_wall:


----------



## -Liz-

i love when people smell bad


----------



## vanilla_sky

I am intensly looking for a job. all day I am job searching, sending resumes and writing cover letters... :wassatt:


----------



## Aquilah

I'm dying to go back to work when I finally graduate from college next March!


----------



## makeupfreak72

i LOVE how my 20 month olds poopy diapers smell!!!


----------



## karrieann

I love gaining weight


----------



## Little_Lisa

My back wasn't hurting when I woke up. I feel like doing gymnastics right now.


----------



## SexxyKitten

I do not like bulldogs


----------



## Maude

I never swear.


----------



## Aquilah

I've never had sex.


----------



## vanilla_sky

it is fantastic not to have a stable job.


----------



## monniej

i don't have cramps!


----------



## Aquilah

I enjoy cleaning my house...


----------



## -Liz-

i've never kissed a girl


----------



## mylaiva

I have PERFECT skin


----------



## Aquilah

I enjoy being in college


----------



## mylaiva

i hate the summertime


----------



## Aquilah

I love NY winters


----------



## -Liz-

i hate when my boyfriend is sweet


----------



## Aquilah

I want to have five more kids


----------



## mylaiva

i eat everything in sight and i never have to exercise!


----------



## Little_Lisa

I have a hemorrhoid. It's so huge that it looks like I have 3 butt cheeks.


----------



## Aquilah

I want to be a porn star


----------



## -Liz-

i didnt have great sex last night


----------



## Little_Lisa

The jets in my pool are not an easy, fun way to get off.


----------



## Aquilah

I don't think Lisa likes sex... *lmao*


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hahahaha!

I haven't been on here pretty much all day long. I'm not tired nor am I fixin' to go to bed.


----------



## Aquilah

I don't think Lisa needs any sleep *lol*


----------



## Little_Lisa

I think Aquilah wants to sleep with me.


----------



## Aquilah

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think Lisa wants me to want to sleep with her *lmao*


----------



## Little_Lisa

Aquilah told me she has some really soft yet firm pillows I could lay my head on when we go to bed together.


----------



## Aquilah

Lisa sent me an invitation to cyber w/ her before bed


----------



## Little_Lisa

Aquilah told me she had some sweet, erotic dreams last night after our cybering.


----------



## Aquilah

Lisa's still thinking about our cybering last night.


----------



## pla4u

I have really nice big boobs


----------



## Aquilah

I don't wish my breasts were perkier and bigger


----------



## pla4u

I ware sexy lingere' every nite


----------



## Aquilah

I don't spend most of my time on MuT


----------



## pla4u

I like waring a tie...


----------



## Aquilah

I hate wearing hats


----------



## AngelaGM

I am not thinking about purchasing yet more bath products online.


----------



## Aquilah

I'm not about to do a major MAC e/s haul


----------



## -Liz-

i'm not super pee my pants excited to go to sephora


----------



## Aquilah

I'm not sitting here posting on MuT


----------



## monniej

i really like this zit on my face!


----------



## mylaiva

I love washing dishes!


----------



## Little_Lisa

I getting along really good with my husband right now!


----------



## mylaiva

I have six pack abs!


----------



## Little_Lisa

I like this smiley...:cowboy:


----------



## pla4u

I wish I could stay at work for 12 hours a day, 7 days a week..


----------



## eightthirty

I am creative, genius who makes a six figure income.


----------



## pla4u

I have the figure of a supermodel


----------



## Aquilah

I want to gain more weight because I don't feel skinny enough


----------



## eightthirty

I want to have acne.


----------



## michko970

I love living in small towns.


----------



## KimC2005

I love cats


----------



## Little_Lisa

I just shaved my husband's ass.


----------



## michko970

I don't get annoyed very easily.


----------



## Nicky13

I hate men


----------



## mylaiva

i'm perfect


----------



## Nox

I enjoy my periods so much, that I plan important events right on those days.


----------



## mylaiva

my skin is soooo flawless


----------



## Little_Lisa

I recycle the corn that comes out in my poop.


----------



## michko970

I love using public restrooms.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

I worked as a stripper to pay for college!


----------



## TylerD

..... This thread.... im lost for words.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Pubic hairs make great dental floss!


----------



## TylerD

Thats hot. Im turned on.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Your avatar doesn't turn me on.


----------



## michko970

I love it when people bring screaming children to the movie theater.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Me too, Michko! I also love it when little kids kick the back of my chair at the movies.


----------



## pla4u

I just love it when everyone dumps all there work on me that they don't know what to do with.


----------



## monniej

i love it when people don't show up for work!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Janelle is my favorite on Big Brother!


----------



## Aquilah

I have been actively playing the games in this forum lately...


----------



## echanting

I am an actress


----------



## KimC2005

I have double d boobs


----------



## pla4u

I have huge pink nipples...


----------



## mylaiva

I hate reality TV


----------



## pla4u

I just LOVE yardwork....


----------



## Aquilah

I LOVE dial-up!


----------



## pla4u

I like geting flat tires, its so fun putting on the spair


----------



## -Liz-

i enjoy breaking a nail, it doesnt hurt! not even when theyre acrilic!


----------



## ShelbyLynn

I hate having cable!


----------



## pla4u

Ienjoy having a migrane and getting off work for a day


----------



## Little_Lisa

I just farted so hard that I shot my butt plug out and it ricocheted off the floor and came back up and hit me in my eye. Now I have a black eye....not from the hit but from the poo that was on my butt plug. True story.


----------



## pla4u

Im a supermodel in real life....


----------



## mylaiva

I never get angry or frustrated


----------



## echanting

I just got home from my

vacation with Vin Diesel

we went to Hawaii and it

was ... fantasctic

we did...

and then...

and his...

is sooooo...

sorry

for me to know only

have a great day everyone!


----------



## pla4u

I was an engineer for the Space Shuttle...


----------



## ShelbyLynn

I used to be an FBI agent.


----------



## pla4u

I was born on Pluto


----------



## michko970

I never want to visit outside of the U.S.


----------



## pla4u

I would really hate to win the lotery


----------



## ShelbyLynn

I *have* won the powerball for 10 million dollars.


----------



## pla4u

I was Miss Florida 1992


----------



## Nox

I totally enjoyed my Chemical Engineering studies. Reading textbooks describing chemical separations and thermodynamics was almost orgasmic.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I hate sex!


----------



## pla4u

i'm a stunt double for Anjolina Jolie...


----------



## Nox

I am right handed.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

I posed for Playboy last X-mas!


----------



## Porpoise

I'm buliemic


----------



## ShelbyLynn

I had sex with one of my college professors for a A+.


----------



## -Liz-

i've never given road head


----------



## Little_Lisa

lol

I hope I never drive up beside you!


----------



## pla4u

I think oral is nasty...


----------



## Little_Lisa

I like to suck on big toes.


----------



## pla4u

I hate silky lace underware :silvia:


----------



## Little_Lisa

I wore my thong backwards today just for kicks.


----------



## pla4u

I watched Little Lisa ware her thong bacwards on her webcam !!


----------



## MacForMe

I stole Paula's makeup stash while she was watching Little Lisa wear her thong backwards on her webcam ...


----------



## pla4u

I was wondering where all my laytex paint was....


----------



## ShelbyLynn

I walked nude in Time Square on New Years Eve 1999.


----------



## TylerD

*I dont think Lisa's attractive!!*


----------



## ShelbyLynn

I slept with Vin Diesel.


----------



## pla4u

Harison Ford wanted to make Love to me...


----------



## -Liz-

i wanted to make love to harrison ford


----------



## pla4u

I have a fetish for superhero outfits...


----------



## makeupfreak72

i just finished giving jake gyllenhall oral sex!! (aaahhhhh!!! i wish!!)


----------



## goddess13

My complexion is NC25.


----------



## TylerD

*I know exactly what that means.*


----------



## goddess13

I am going to dye my hair blonde.


----------



## pla4u

I'm going to model corsets for JC Penneys


----------



## ShelbyLynn

I had a small part on Young and The Restless.


----------



## pla4u

I hang around outside strip clubs in a halter top and short mini skirt...


----------



## -Liz-

i hang around bikerbars naked on a Harley


----------



## ForeverPink

I hate make up


----------



## pla4u

I know the guys wold enjoy finding whats under my skirt...


----------



## -Liz-

i'd hate to find whats under paulas skirt


----------



## ForeverPink

I dont need my roots doing at the moment (jeeeeze damn I do)


----------



## pla4u

Im thinking of getting boob and butt enhabcment surgury


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm getting butt implants to look like this...


----------



## pla4u

I think Lisas butt would look great like that..


----------



## TylerD

That picture does not make me seriously sick to my stomach!!!


----------



## -Liz-

my butt currently looks like that


----------



## pla4u

I was a Hooters Girl for 3 years but had to quit cus the boos keept making passes at me...


----------



## -Liz-

i didn't have wild drunken fun with my bf last night...nor did i give him road head


----------



## pla4u

I never had "road head" before...


----------



## ShelbyLynn

I have shaved my legs with a switch blade.


----------



## pla4u

I'd hate for you girls do dress me and fix my makup and nails...


----------



## ShelbyLynn

I have had three face lifts.


----------



## goddess13

I've had a chin implant.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

I hate makeup!


----------



## pla4u

I moonlight as a stripper .....


----------



## -Liz-

i stick 20$ bills in paulas underwear when she's stripping


----------



## pla4u

I was cast as Laura Croft in a Stage prodution of Tomb Raider!


----------



## -Liz-

i was cast as her bra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

I hate chocolate . :moa:


----------



## pla4u

I like yard work, especily on a hot sunny day


----------



## Shelley

I love rude people


----------



## ShelbyLynn

I love feeling tired and cranky!


----------



## pla4u

I want more bills to pay.


----------



## Little_Lisa




----------



## pla4u

Lisas posts never get me excited...:eusa_whistle: :lil bored:


----------



## Anika_1

I have never been turned on by a hot guy...


----------



## PerfectMistake

I do not have the cutest baby in all of the land!

And noone is jealous of how cute he is.


----------



## pla4u

I love getting backed up at work!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda

I'm as virginal as the driven snow.


----------



## pla4u

I'm a top model for Victoria's Secret Lingere'


----------



## Anika_1

Yeah, I saw that advertised in Vogue Paula!!!


----------



## pla4u

I would love to move to the south pole.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

I don't shave under my arms.


----------



## pla4u

I'm an expert pole dancer..


----------



## Shelley

I have never burped


----------



## pla4u

J C Penneys wants me to modle bikini's


----------



## venetiakim

LMAO

I'm sooooo modest!:g:


----------



## pla4u

After seeing my JC pennys ad, Sports Ilistrated wants me to be featured in their swimsuit isue!


----------



## venetiakim

^^^I hate Paula's adds!!!!


----------



## pla4u

^ I like to be mean to people


----------



## bluebird26

I love children  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## venetiakim

you all know what?I think this is a stupid game!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hehe, you can have all my children!


----------



## pla4u

I dont like sexy lingere'


----------



## abesmom

I totally didn't just try to drink my pepsi with the cap still on it (and then just stare at it like the cap would magically pop off by my sheer will alone)


----------



## pla4u

I am allways serious...


----------



## venetiakim

WHO does????


----------



## Anika_1

men in women's lingerie is a HUGE turn on for me


----------



## pla4u

I hate making friends


----------



## StrangerNMist

I'm pure.

I'm still a virgin.

I don't know what a vagina is, nor do I know where it's located.

I've never seen a penis, and I sure as HELL don't know what one is.

I've never watched porn, either. I don't know what the HELL it is, either!

I would say I'm a saint!


----------



## pla4u

I have the best set of boobs ever!


----------



## StrangerNMist

Well, I chopped mine off and gave them donated them to a flat-chested woman!

I'm so charitable!


----------



## Little_Lisa

I am the aforementioned flat-chested woman.


----------



## StrangerNMist

Yes, my boobs are in Lisa's posession, lol!


----------



## pla4u

I dont like boobs..


----------



## Shelley

I like bees and wasps


----------



## pla4u

I think womens fasion is boring


----------



## Little_Lisa

I spent all day playing with my new boobies.


----------



## pla4u

boobs are borring...


----------



## StrangerNMist

I stole Pamela Anderson's boobs and I donated them to Paula. Perhaps it would change her mind about hating boobies!


----------



## pla4u

:laughing:I need a bigger bra to put my new boobs in!

G-string undies fit me great!


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm on vacation right now and i'm staying at this resort...


----------



## StrangerNMist

I couldn't stay at a resort like that, because it's an an affront to my moral character! !


----------



## Little_Lisa

And this is where we'll be dining for dinner tonight...


----------



## StrangerNMist

Well, I don't think I could pass up BBQ pussy! Although the musky scent bothers me somewhat...


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yeah, I much prefer a fishy scent!


----------



## StrangerNMist

I like mine hairy, too!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Mmm, hair pie, yes! It comes in handy as dental floss afterwards.


----------



## pla4u

Hair-pie is not good to eat..


----------



## StrangerNMist

^I like swallowing the drumsticks whole!


----------



## pla4u

I am going to get a web-cam and make a fortune!


----------



## StrangerNMist

I'll film you eating drumsticks, and dancing in Lisa's undies. Girls Gone Wild won't stand a chance!


----------



## pla4u

WOOOO HOOOO A sure fire hit!!!


----------



## StrangerNMist

We'll be the queens of porn, we will! Jenna Jameson and her silicone baggies are going to to feel very low about this little piece of information - not like we care though, haha!


----------



## pla4u

We will all do a striptease and then start getting real kinky...


----------



## StrangerNMist

And I'll become the queen of lesbian porn! Anyone else be damned!


----------



## Little_Lisa

I hate Lesbian porn! It's the worst!


----------



## Gudzia_m

I hate cook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u

Its no fun making porn with Jennifer and Lisa..:dance:


----------



## StrangerNMist

Well if that's the way you feel, then you can't star in any more my videos! Hmmphh!

I think hot dogs make horrible sexual toys!


----------



## pla4u

I dont like looking at naked bodies...


----------



## Shelley

I hate mosquitos


----------



## StrangerNMist

Yeah, I hate vampires, lesbians, and hot dogs too!


----------



## pla4u

I am a hooker by trade...


----------



## StrangerNMist

And believe it or not, I'm your pimp!


----------



## pla4u

^ I go to work in edible undies


----------



## David

I am not a man who loves being feminine.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

I walked nude in a shopping mall!


----------



## bluebird26

I had a good sleep last night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StrangerNMist

When I fart it smells like roses, and then a whole boquet pops outta my behind!


----------



## pla4u

I love being away from my family...


----------



## StrangerNMist

I won the gold medal in Anal Olympics for my superb nose-melting farts! (Nine of the ten judges are still in a coma after I cut the cheese!)


----------



## pla4u

Sex is just soooo boring.....i mean when everone is just haning all over me cus Im such a fanastic lover it just gets old....


----------



## StrangerNMist

You've never liked my hot dogs anyway! I'm mad!


----------



## pla4u

Stranger keeps chasing me around with a Hot Dog! :laughing:


----------



## ShelbyLynn

I have NEVER watched porn... EVER!


----------



## StrangerNMist

Neither have I! Damn my virgin eyes! And I'm still chasing Paula around with the hot dog, because I know she wants it! *Continues to chase Paula with raw hotdog in hand*


----------



## pla4u

I cant wait for Stranger to catch me with that hot dog...Cant she run any faster...giggle...


----------



## Jesskaa

I don't sing to country music for fun. :]]


----------



## Gvieve

I am not obsessed with makeup at all


----------



## pla4u

I dont like wearin makup at all..


----------



## Gvieve

I will definitely get a lot of important things accomplished today. I live by to do lists!!!


----------



## pla4u

I am going on a 5 mile run to stay in shape


----------



## Gvieve

Sounds like a plan hon, me myself, I never have been obsessed or really concerned about my weight at all. In fact, I've never dieted.


----------



## pla4u

Just got back from my run,,think I will take a couple laps around the pool now...


----------



## Gvieve

I can hate and hold a grudge

Because those two things work so well in the long run.


----------



## pla4u

I like hanging around on street corners in a mini-skirt


----------



## StrangerNMist

I too like running around town looking like some barefaced housefrau! Who would have thought!

Oh yeah, Paula stole my vinyl mini-skirt! Haha, but I have her shoes! *evil, evil laughter*


----------



## pla4u

Srranger doesnt relise I'm also wearing her black fishnet stockings and matching panties...giggle...


----------



## Gvieve

I absolutely love lonnnggg extended family gatherings.:fechten2: :gulp: :fight: :beer: :madno:


----------



## pla4u

I think it would be fun to stuff my bra with icecubes.


----------



## StrangerNMist

Yeah, I like family gatherings too.

Oh yeah, I just stole Paula's glow-in-the-dark bustier and panty set with the BIOHAZARD symbol sewn on the butt!


----------



## Gvieve

I like hanging out on street corners in mini skirts too. wow what a coincidence.


----------



## pla4u

I was wondering where that went

I carrt a vibrator with me where ever I go, just for emergencys...


----------



## Jesskaa

Im *not *trying to reach 800.

Nor did I *not *read all the jokes and comment them.

and Of course I *didnt *look at every tutorial.


----------



## pla4u

I hate the internet


----------



## sushi-gal

my eyes aren't slightly open when I'm sleeping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KristieTX

This thread is not funny. I haven't laughed so hard, I almost didn't wet my pants.

I'm not tired. I haven't ate too much today. I have cleaned the house spotless. I'm not gonna miss my sister terribly when she doesn't move to Washington.


----------



## sushi-gal

^ I totally don't feel you! (Lol)

I ate no junk food last night, haven't been on PC at all today.


----------



## heyleila

The weather here is great

(*shivers*)


----------



## pla4u

I cant wait to get back to work!!!


----------



## KristieTX

I can't wait either, Paula! I have not been fighting migraines for 4 days or feeling depressed.


----------



## Kathy

I love my job!


----------



## Gvieve

I am such a work a holic


----------



## Kathy

I'm a perfect size 4.


----------



## StrangerNMist

I'm really model-perfect. Have you seen the new issue of Vogue? I'm on it!


----------



## pla4u

I'm really from outer space..


----------



## Anika_1

I discovered Paula on Mercury during my voyage in space.


----------



## pla4u

Mercury can be vert hot and sunny ,,,that why I wore my bathing suit...


----------



## KristieTX

My cat does not like to sit in my lap while I'm on the computer and he doesn't like to step on the keyboard.


----------



## Aquilah

I'm just peed my pants


----------



## David

I hate to shop for peep toe heels at the mall.


----------



## Sirvinya

I am not going to eat a load of chocolate today


----------



## sushi-gal

Today I didn't eat chocolate cake THEN pancake!

I'm not regretting, I don't feel sick at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa

I've never misused my Pilates Ball by attaching one of my suction cup dildos to it and getting after it...

I would NEVER do something like that!


----------



## pla4u

I hate lingere'


----------



## Sonia_K

I never get sick of cleaning the bathroom.


----------



## MacForMe

OMG I can wear size 0 jeans !


----------



## cynpat2000

*Im never going to wear makeup again...LOL:add_wegbrech: *


----------



## charish

my sh-- don't stink.


----------



## Gvieve

I'm not spending anymore money for a long time


----------



## la_moni

Im a virgin, really i am


----------



## Gvieve

I will be bright and fresh tomorrow at work


----------



## newyorlatin

I've never been called pushy


----------



## FeverDream

I hate makeup.


----------



## LovinPigments

i dont have ne children


----------



## DesertDiva

*I swear I haven't been on this site ALL DAY LONG! Really, I haven't....*

I do have a life...... (that's the other lie..... lol)


----------



## newyorlatin

I'm not a nervous wreck right now and have no plans on just "veging out" online until.......


----------



## DesertDiva

It hasn't been almost 24 hours later since my last post here

I swear I haven't been on this site AGAIN ALL DAY LONG! Really, I haven't....

I don't need help, and that's not little men in green coats coming to take me away.........


----------



## sushi-gal

I've never made my man cry!


----------



## DesertDiva

I do not have the munchies and I am not going to buy some Ben &amp; Jerry's Cherry Garcia and sit home tonight and veg and watch some movies.

:laughno: Nope, not EVEN gonna do it! :laughno:


----------



## sushi-gal

No, I'm not using file share application program to watch

"one night in Paris"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sirvinya

I didn't eat too much chocolate today.


----------



## StrangerNMist

I'm really a stripper, and I have a really hot body! I'm really good at my job, you should see all the gifts and the money that get thrown my way! There's not a day that goes by that I don't get something!


----------



## FeverDream

I went to Saks the other day and dropped a few thousand dollars on handbags.


----------



## LovinPigments

i really hate applying makeup everyday!


----------



## natalierb

I've never watched a porno in my life.


----------



## LovinPigments

^^^hahaha

i love milk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## *~Deena~*

I hate partying lol


----------



## Ashley

I've never lied before.

This is a lie.


----------



## LovinPigments

I have a fish


----------



## Gvieve

I'm so sleepy right now and I'm not bored


----------



## SqueeKee

This thread isn't familiar to me at all.

I haven't missed it in my absence.

I hate Lisa, and I don't miss her like crazy!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

I don't live to drink Coke


----------



## hs769

I have never gone to a bar


----------



## LovinPigments

Iv been to brazil!


----------



## lollipop

I don"t like MUT anymore


----------



## tinktink22

i hate this thread


----------



## hs769

I dont like makeup.. :rolleyes1:


----------



## LovinPigments

i like to go fishing!


----------



## yourleoqueen

I'm really a 71 year old Jewish man named Saul.


----------



## pla4u

I helped enginear the Space Shuttle


----------



## magosienne

i hate MuT


----------



## yourleoqueen

I once killed a man in Reno, just to watch him die.


----------



## magosienne

i wanna kill my cat.


----------



## sushi-gal

(I just laughed so hard since I just saw your sweet cat's pic on other thread)

I didn't eat heaps of sweets at all today and I so don't feel sick right now... I'm not regretting.


----------



## magosienne

:rotfl: thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i still play with my Barbie dolls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dcole710

I didn't take a shower today


----------



## LovinPigments

i dont watch americas next top model.


----------



## magosienne

my dad's a member of Daft Punk


----------



## LovinPigments

hahaha

Im a total tomboy!


----------



## magosienne

i love Mariah Carey


----------



## yourleoqueen

I used to be a nun.


----------



## magosienne

i hate tofu


----------



## yourleoqueen

I have 5 kids


----------



## cotton_candy

im a billionaire $$


----------



## yourleoqueen

I can swallow swords.


----------



## cotton_candy

I can turn my head like an owl.


----------



## yourleoqueen

I can catch a bullet in my hand.


----------



## La_Mari

My husband is too ugly to look at.


----------



## Shelley

I hate gardening.


----------



## Ricci

My bung smells like Cherries


----------



## La_Mari

I just pooped myself


----------



## Shelley

I love wasps.


----------



## La_Mari

I love hearing little kids cry for hours.


----------



## Shelley

I love spinach.


----------



## La_Mari

I think Britney Spears is the most beautiful woman in the world


----------



## Shelley

I like to pull weeds from my garden.


----------



## dcole710

I hate makeup


----------



## Shelley

I hate chocolate.


----------



## kaylin_marie

I am not a jealous person.


----------



## Shelley

I hate my neighbour.


----------



## La_Mari

I love doing the dishes. They make my life better.


----------



## Shelley

I love cleaning the bathroom


----------



## La_Mari

Watching my husband play video games for hours is so much fun.


----------



## Shelley

I love being caught in pouring rain without a umbrella.


----------



## La_Mari

I enjoy getting ready for work.


----------



## kaylin_marie

I love myspace and all the lil hoochies on it....i don't wish my fiance would delete his.

lol


----------



## Shelley

I love liver &amp; onions.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

I love not being able to sleep at night


----------



## Shelley

I hate sleeping in.


----------



## Xexuxa

I'm a totally calm and collected person that will never EVER bullshit my way through an argument just to make sure I win lol.


----------



## pinksugar

I never sneak onto youtube and watch kid's shows just to 'relive my childhood'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## La_Mari

I look forward to gaining weight from all the cream puffs and Taco Bell I eat.


----------



## Shelley

I cleaned the house today.


----------



## La_Mari

I didn't clean the house today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

I love it when I break a finger nail.


----------



## La_Mari

I like it when dirty old men hit on me.


----------



## pinksugar

LOL that was a good one La Mari!

Hmm..

I like wearing contact lenses


----------



## Shelley

I hate sunshine.


----------



## La_Mari

> *LOL that was a good one La Mari!*





> * *
> 
> *
> Gracias...*
> 
> * *
> 
> * *
> 
> *
> I feel super glamorous when I take out three bags of garbage at a time every other day.*





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shelley

I like it when my pet bird bites my hand.


----------



## sassychix

I love it when my mummy calls me to ask me where I am


----------



## Shelley

I'm not going for my MRI test tonight.


----------



## pinksugar

I wasn't crying over my stupid ex, I just had something in my eye is all


----------



## Shelley

My hands are not muddy after gardening.


----------



## La_Mari

I ABSOLUTELY love it when people *judge* other people on what they look like! AND the way they grew up.


----------



## Shelley

I refuse to go to my hair and pedicure appt tomorrow.


----------



## La_Mari

I like waking up to call the cops when the drunk homeless lady across the street screams profanities for an hour to her bf. What a classy person she is....


----------



## Shelley

I plan on staying up all night.


----------



## La_Mari

I don't regret eating four pieces of cheesecake this morning. I hope my husband wants some when he gets home.


----------



## pinksugar

my room is spotlessly tidy, theres not a thing out of place


----------



## La_Mari

I am not purposely leaving the apartment messy so that my husband notices how much I clean after him.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sassychix

i love it when im out and my lenses start to burn my eyes


----------



## La_Mari

I don't have to pee right now.


----------



## yourleoqueen

I am a natural beauty. LOL


----------



## CubNan

I've never had a one night stand!

How are you doing?

Nan


----------



## CoverGirl

I hate to talk about makeup.


----------



## Shelley

We are not getting frost tonight.


----------



## pinksugar

Cubnan, that was a good one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm doing alright! I usually only get upset when I'm tired and stressed and emotional. Then I start talking to him on msn and it gets nasty because I get upset. SO. Deleted off my list (AGAIN!)

Back to lying...

I'm really fit and healthy and I exercise twice a day! (LOL)


----------



## CubNan

You hang in there!!


----------



## pinksugar

I'm not going to miss that rabbit when he goes home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

I love wearing splints.


----------



## pinksugar

I'm jealous of Shelley's splints. I wish I could wear them


----------



## dcole710

I have purple hair


----------



## LisaBoliaris

Funny game!! =)

I have no teeth


----------



## dcole710

Today is my birthday


----------



## rodenbach

My butt is incredibly toned.


----------



## La_Mari

That one did NOT make me laugh! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Shelley

I hate flowers.


----------



## pinksugar

I think everyone on MUT are SO rude, and unpleasant. I wish I wasnt a member  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

I refuse to go to the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## dcole710

I'm not angry right now


----------



## La_Mari

I don't think I'm pregnant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missa

I have short hair


----------



## Shelley

I hate chocolate.


----------



## jhjodec9

i could eat tons of chocolate and not get a tummy ache


----------



## dcole710

I hate MuT


----------



## Shelley

I plan on waking up at 4 am


----------



## Shelley

I hate summer.


----------



## beautydiva

i didnt use makeup today


----------



## CubNan

I don't want to orgasm


----------



## Curiosity

I have never been abroad.


----------



## beautydiva

i m watching desperate housewife


----------



## La_Mari

I absolutely love doing 4 loads of laundry and walking up and down my apartment stairs about 20 times.


----------



## beautydiva

i m not gonna have dinner tomorrow


----------



## norfolkchica

I am not crazy lol


----------



## beautydiva

i m sleeping (lolz)


----------



## Shelley

I love yanking weeds out of the garden.


----------



## Sheikah

I love studying for the MCAT.


----------



## Shelley

I love eating asparagus.


----------



## CoverGirl

I'm naturally blonde.


----------



## DIT101

I love the morning times.


----------



## -Liz-

i lovee black pepper and alot of it too!


----------



## Aquilah

I love not being able to buy everything I want from MAC collections that are and have been released...


----------



## Nox

^ Hahahah!!!:add_wegbrech:

I really love it when I get back from the airport and all the makeup in my cosmetics case looks like they had been involved in a game of hackey-sack. Love it.


----------



## -Liz-

lol nox and aquilah

i loove when i get burnt on the oven at work at least once a day


----------



## Shelley

I refuse to have surgery on my left arm.


----------



## beautydiva

(oh so did u have surgery?)

i m not drinking juice right now


----------



## enyadoresme

I've never worn mu


----------



## Nox

^ Oh yeah? Well, in my religion, we don't wear makeup, we EAT it. LOL!


----------



## monniej

i loved those ugly shoes and don't know why i sent them back!


----------



## nyaa

I have a knack for keeping my house plants alive and well.


----------



## jessiej78

hahha, the above sounds like me...

I LOVE people who are judgemental! They make the best friends!!!


----------



## beautydiva

i am going to have a hairdut soon


----------



## hs769

I love it when people are rude and impatient.


----------



## angellove

i hate makeup!!!


----------



## beautydiva

i dont like desperate housewife


----------



## Katrinah

I like public speaking


----------



## melpaganlibran

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do not pick my husband's nose for him with tissues. since I'm so much taller than he, it's no big deal to think he has boogers in his nose.

:rotfl:


----------



## Shelley

I love shopping when the malls are packed with cranky Christmas shoppers.


----------



## Glitch

That Yoda doll on my desk doesn't creep me out at all


----------



## newyorlatin

I am not addicted to TV


----------



## Glitch

This ice cream doesn't make me feel fat at all


----------



## sugarlips

I'm not so full of crap.


----------



## MandiMoore87

I hate my natural hair color.


----------



## Shelley

I love freezing cold weather.


----------



## Sirvinya

I love going to work at 7am.


----------



## ssf

I love early morning Monday traffic.. :laughing:


----------



## Shelley

I hate chocolate.


----------



## Karren

I've never been in the Ladies Restroom before!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goddess13

I've never popped a pimple on my face before.


----------



## Karren

I love paying taxes!!!


----------



## PhantomGoddess

I have never been annoyed by a MUTer.


----------



## -VC-

I love my verbally abusive, drunk-ass neighbours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Karren

I want New England to win the Super Bowl!!!!!!


----------



## Darla

Im not confused right now, but then i never read the beginning of a thread.


----------



## Shelley

I'm not going to my physiotherapy appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Karren

I need to start eating more and gain some weight!!


----------



## lollipop

I do not live in the Netherlands


----------



## Pipsweet

I do not have a face with the surface texture of a massage pillow. :lol:


----------



## yourleoqueen

I am not terribly nearsighted.


----------



## Shelley

I love rude people.


----------



## ceri2

I'm not sat on the laptop naked..

lol


----------



## love2482

I am not on MUT while at work


----------



## typicalblonde

i have never tried it on wit a lad before


----------



## magneticheart

I've never sneezed so loud the person sitting next to me nearly fell off their chair...

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bridge

I am dedicated to my job and love it.


----------



## newyorlatin

I love working out.


----------



## magneticheart

I'm a natural red head.


----------



## Krystal

I love humid weather


----------



## GillT

I LOVE flip-flops.


----------



## magneticheart

I love ballads and love songs.


----------



## Oz_princess

I'm completely happy with my life


----------



## Shelley

I hate buying makeup


----------



## magneticheart

I love early mornings.


----------



## purpleRain

I am a millionaire  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hs769

I look forward to going to work everyday.


----------



## **Jen**

I forgot how much I couldn't stand Little Lisa's disgusting:lol: posts!!! They don't make me snort for hours on hand.


----------



## magneticheart

I love it when people borrow my stuff without asking.


----------



## Johnnie

I hate when it rains


----------



## HairEgo

I hate cute puppies


----------



## Aleshanee

i don't love makeup


----------



## laurafaye

I hate this forum.


----------



## StinkyMonkey

I love all my coworkers.


----------



## LaurynVonTeese

im a fighter


----------



## katana

I have no pets


----------



## divadoll

I'm 21 years old  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## llehsal

I don't want bigger boobs...mine are good as they are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LivingTheDream

i love snow


----------



## bonjoursydney

I could totally live without coffee.


----------



## Nikoleta

I`m not tired at all..........


----------



## katana

I won the lottery last night!


----------



## Nikoleta

I have no exam tomorrow....


----------



## divadoll

I don't have to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## jess!:)

I didn't only get 2 hours sleep last night!


----------



## Nikoleta

I don`t like anilams!


----------



## mizjmakeup

*I really really really dislike Johnny Depp .... (; *


----------



## Amarah

I would really hate it if I owned a big cat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Miss Capricorn

I never experiment with makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kushy

I never tried saree.


----------



## zadidoll

I've never told a lie.


----------



## kushy

I never watch old movies.


----------



## aandreasen63

I hate doing my make-up.


----------



## JC327

I never used nail polish.


----------



## kushy

I have never applied mehandi on my hands.


----------



## JC327

I never binged on chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Sunflowercake

I cannot stand romantic comedies


----------



## aandreasen63

I'm not eating a fudge pop


----------



## kushy

I have  n't  ate burger.


----------



## JC327

I never liked shopping.


----------



## kushy

I never done any work at home.


----------



## Yukiko

I loooooooooooooooooooooooove smoking!


----------



## JC327

I don't have obscene amounts of makeup.


----------



## Yukiko

I've never went to Sephora and bought more than I planned to spend money on.


----------



## Bflopolska

I'm 39.


----------



## JC327

I never go out without makeup.


----------



## irene-

I hate the geico commercial with the pillsbury doughboy, especially at the end when he sings along with the guitar playing


----------



## JC327

I hate cheese cake.


----------



## Yukiko

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate cheese cake.


 
She's telling the truth!


----------



## JC327

I don't like subscription boxes.


----------



## irene-

I got my Ipsy glam bag in the mail today


----------



## kitnmitns

I love it when my mascara flakes. LOVE.  I love it even more when I did not know it was flaking and smudging, until I look in the mirror. LOVE EVEN MORE. And when this happens in public? THE BEST!


----------



## irene-

I like wedgies


----------



## JC327

I love roaches.


----------



## Yukiko

I love commissioning things 4 months in advance and not getting them for the specific date requested. It's a freaking amazing feeling knowing you plan to be somewhere at some time, and the person doesn't get the job done for you in time for the event, so you don't have it. Oh boy am I happy!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love commissioning things 4 months in advance and not getting them for the specific date requested. It's a freaking amazing feeling knowing you plan to be somewhere at some time, and the person doesn't get the job done for you in time for the event, so you don't have it. Oh boy am I happy!


 Sorry to hear that, hope things work out for you.


----------



## JC327

I don't like playing with my cat.


----------



## Yukiko

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry to hear that, hope things work out for you.


 
Thanks. I can only hope so too. I lost hope, but she is determined. I need it in hand no later than Wednesday which gives her 3 shipping days left, and I personally lost hope that she can do it. I'll either get the job BS-d or not at all on time. *Sigh*....

Anywho, I am not working today with extra work because Amtrak had a crash.


----------



## JC327

I love paying bills.


----------



## TacomaGirl

I would hate to run away and join the circus.


----------



## JC327

I love the smell of vomit.


----------



## irene-

One of my favorite things is walking into other peoples farts, yum


----------



## JC327

I love to have my teeth pulled out.


----------



## lissa1307

i hate the color pik


----------



## JC327

I love to clean all day.


----------



## lissa1307

oh i love cleaning too!!


----------



## lorizav

I love the j cat glitter palette I got from ipsy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

lol...yea i'm soooo looking forward to that chunky glitter goop!


----------



## kriishu

My name is not Kristiina, I am an alcoholic.


----------



## JC327

I love it when it takes forever to get my packages its so fun to wait!


----------



## lissa1307

i can't stand kids or animals


----------



## JC327

I hate my cat.


----------



## TacomaGirl

I'm not doing the humpty hump.





"The humpty dance is your chance, do the hump."


----------



## JC327

i'm not laughing at the above statement right now.


----------



## lorizav

I did not wear JCat glitter as eyeshadow today.  I am now blind.


----------



## JC327

I love being jet-lagged.


----------



## lissa1307

i am so pleased that i was at work from 2 am til 5 pm today, so very happy i came home to find no ipsy bag yet, and my kids are being so well behaved and considerate today...


----------



## irene-

I didn't watch dirty little secret on lifetime this past saturday


----------



## JC327

I have time to do everything I want to do.


----------



## lissa1307

i love our beautiful postal system...because of their efficiency i'm NOT still waiting for my june ipsy bag....


----------



## JC327

I hate buying nail polish.


----------



## lissa1307

i got my ipsy bag...(ha ha...i wish)


----------



## kushy

I never worked in a hardware company.


----------



## lissa1307

i hated being a two year old teacher and glad i can't do it anymore.


----------



## JC327

I hate sleep.


----------



## StellaSunshine

I can't wait to work today!  I hope it turns into a really long shift!  I also love working when all of my friends are off having fun.


----------



## irene-

I'm really glad the nearest beach is 4 hours away since I'm enjoying this pleasant 100+ degree weather we've been having for 34 consecutive days and counting


----------



## lissa1307

i don't spend 30 dollars a week on nail polish...and i do not also have a nail polish sub and another coming up...and i most definitely do not budget nail polish like a bill to make sure my addiction gets paid for...and i'm not laughing at myself right now for this.


----------



## Jac13

I hate New York pizza!!!


----------



## lissa1307

i'm not still waiting for my june ipsy bag replacement...


----------



## JC327

I love getting mosquito bites.


----------



## EmEm1201

I hate sports


----------



## JC327

I love dirt!


----------



## EmEm1201

I hate MUT. That's a major lie lol


----------



## Deareux

I think makeup is pointless.


----------



## PeridotCricket

I do not have a lip stick obsession. I am not failing horribly at buying cruelty-free products.


----------



## slinka

I barely have any eyeshadows.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

I don't like to shop.


----------



## BoySarah

I was born female.


----------



## JC327

I hate tea.


----------



## Monika1

I hate chocolate.


----------



## JC327

I love it when I am broke.


----------



## Monika1

I'm not growing my nail polish collection.


----------



## mindcaviar

I am not addicted to carbs! Cupcakes suck dirty dunkey ballz!


----------



## JC327

I hate shiny thins.


----------



## Jac13

I hate eating out; I'd rather cook.


----------



## slinka

lol.

I love changing diapers. ESPECIALLY poopy ones.


----------



## LoveMyBabez

I love it when people ignore me when I have clearly asked a question!


----------



## JC327

I love  to untangle my hair.


----------



## BoySarah

I love getting seen without makeup on.


----------



## JC327

I love to walk on a dirty floor.


----------



## mindcaviar

I love flossing my teeth. If there was only one thing on Earth that I could ever do, it would be to floss my teeth morning, noon and night. I love dentists so much because they want me to floss and floss til the cows come home. I hope those cows never come home.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love flossing my teeth. If there was only one thing on Earth that I could ever do, it would be to floss my teeth morning, noon and night. I love dentists so much because they want me to floss and floss til the cows come home. I hope those cows never come home.






I love headaches!


----------



## mindcaviar

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  





I love headaches!

Me, too! Fun stuff.


----------



## JC327

I hate decorating for the holidays.


----------



## mindcaviar

Halloween sucks ballz.


----------



## JC327

I don't want to see any Ipsy bag spoilers this month.


----------



## Jac13

I don't want any cupcakes.


----------



## JC327

I don't have a sweet tooth.


----------



## mindcaviar

I agree. Cupcakes are so boring and flavorless. I don't even understand why anyone would like them.


----------



## Jac13

I hate hot fudge sundaes and chocolate molten cakes!! Yuke!


----------



## JC327

I love cleaning kitty litter.


----------



## Jac13

I love running down the street trying to catch my dog when she decides to take herself for a walk. Real fun!


----------



## JC327

I love not getting enough sleep.


----------



## Jac13

I love rudeness.


----------



## JC327

I love it when I don't  get to shop.


----------



## LoveMyBabez

I love when my two year old stays up til midnight.


----------



## slinka

I love it when I can't get to sleep or stay asleep. Especially when it's for months at a time!


----------



## athenatree

I am allergic to chocolate


----------



## JC327

I hate it when the hubby brings me flowers.


----------



## pandaristi

I hate halloween and holiday season


----------



## JC327

I hate buying new shoes.


----------



## BoySarah

I love a salon fresh hairstyle and getting caught in a downpour!


----------



## JC327

I love it when I cant sleep.


----------



## amorgb

I love it when my ex tries to get back together with me.  And then doesn't cheat on me again.


----------



## JC327

I love it when I get my teeth pulled out.


----------



## IndiaLynRose

I hate shopping


----------



## JC327

I hate naps.


----------



## dawn767

I love it when I can't sleep.... I hate it when I stay up to creep on MUT lol


----------



## JC327

I hate new clothes.


----------



## dawn767

I love it when my orders get lost in the mail.


----------



## JC327

I love it when my subscription boxes take over a month to get  delivered.


----------



## Sunflowercake

I really love it when my nail polish starts chipping


----------



## JC327

I dont like to buy makeup.


----------



## Sunflowercake

clearly not! Lol

I love spiders, the bigger the better


----------



## JC327

I dont like to feed baby goats.


----------



## Sunflowercake

no you don't hahahaha

I hate puppies


----------



## JC327

Thats a lie for sure.

I hate staying up late.


----------



## Sunflowercake

hahaha yeah right

I really hate looking at my phone


----------



## JC327

Very false lol

I love it when people ask dumb questions.


----------



## Sunflowercake

Hahaha mmmmh one of my favorites

I love insects


----------



## JC327

That is a lie.

I love folding clothes.


----------



## Sunflowercake

Your pants are on fire! Lol

I hate having a day off work today


----------



## JC327

I hate playing with my cat.


----------



## Sunflowercake

yeah you do

I really hate a refreshing dip in cool water on a hot summer day


----------



## JC327

I don't want to kidnap my brothers adorable dog.


----------



## Sunflowercake

take him and send him right over lol.

I enjoy sitting in the office all day and have no windows


----------



## JC327

At least you have AC lol.

I don't want Germany to win the World Cup.


----------



## Sunflowercake

ha true and i see your pants burning from here, lady!

I wish I could work out at the gym all day


----------



## JC327

Definitely false you'd rather be eating chocolate lol

I love calories!


----------



## Sunflowercake

hahaha don't we all

I would love to hike the desert


----------



## JC327

definitely not

I love cleaning the house after being jet lagged.


----------



## Sunflowercake

yeah ok, I love cleaning the house without being jet lagged


----------



## JC327

My cat does not think I am her slave.


----------



## Sunflowercake

I wish it was 100 degrees with high humidity outside


----------



## JC327

I love waiting for packages to arrive.


----------



## Sunflowercake

I don't want a piece of sark chocolate right now


----------



## JC327

You lie! you know you need chocolate

I really hate getting new makeup.


----------



## Sunflowercake

yeah new makeup is just terrible!

i wish I could stay at work forever


----------



## JC327

lol

I love cleaning messes in the kitchen.


----------



## Sunflowercake

oh hey, me too!

I really like when our fridge looses power and all the fish and chicken in the freezer is thawing and starts to smell like a fishy paradise


----------



## JC327

Sorry to hear that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love it when I get pimples.


----------



## Sunflowercake

I wish every day could be Monday


----------



## JC327

I love not getting any sleep.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

I have 15 toes


----------



## JC327

Its the greatest feeling in the world to be stressed out.


----------



## Sunflowercake

I just love that it's still not Friday. Wish the work week could be eben longer &lt;3


----------



## Courtnee

lol, yeah right @Sunflowercake. :w00t:

gosh I love it when I have so many studies to do. :satisfied:


----------



## JC327

I love arguing, its the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Courtnee

lol.

I love not being able to eat as much chocolate as my body needs. :scared:


----------



## JC327

I hate playing with animals.


----------



## Courtnee

ha. I hate animals full stop.


----------



## JC327

I dont like going out for ice cream.


----------



## Sunflowercake

yuck ice cream and puppies are the worst!!

I really love all the stress at work.


----------



## JC327

I dont get sad saying goodbye to family.


----------



## Courtnee

I like not getting a lot of sleep


----------



## Sunflowercake

I wish I had less tattoos


----------



## JC327

I hate wearing lipstick.


----------



## Courtnee

I love how guys stare at me.


----------



## JC327

I hate travelling.


----------



## Courtnee

I don't need those shoes.


----------



## JC327

I love doing dishes.


----------



## Courtnee

I love folding washing


----------



## JC327

I hate it when the hubby brings me chocolates.


----------



## Courtnee

I hate it when there is a sunny day


----------



## JC327

I hate posting on MUT.


----------



## Courtnee

I hate receiving friend requests.


----------



## JC327

I hate going out with my friends.


----------



## Courtnee

i hate growing my hair long


----------



## JC327

I hate going to the movies.


----------



## Mickayla-Kat Dussault

I don't own 61 lip products.


----------



## JC327

I am not obsessed with lipstics.


----------



## Courtnee

I don't need a new pair of skinny jeans.


----------



## JC327

I dont like binge watching tv shows.


----------



## Courtnee

I don't dream of crazy scenarios with people... like driving a car full of minions as my family up a upside down hill  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :w00t: :lol:


----------



## JC327

I dont like to get mail, specially makeup.


----------



## Courtnee

I don't like talking to my bestie. &lt;3 love ya girl :wub:


----------



## JC327

I love it when I have tons of things to do.


----------



## Courtnee

I don't like it when I am warm in bed.


----------



## JC327

I dont like to have dinner.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox

I don't like this site


----------



## JC327

I dont like makeup.


----------



## Allison H

I don't like pumpkin foods.


----------



## JC327

I like getting sunburned.


----------



## Courtnee

i love it when my bestie and i haven't had contact for a day. :scared:


----------



## JC327

I hate going out to eat.


----------



## Courtnee

I love it when I blush. :wub:


----------



## Allison H

I hate wrapping gifts.


----------



## JC327

I hate getting gifts.


----------



## Sunflowercake

I love waking up because I have to pee


----------



## JC327

I love it when my cat wakes me up early in the morning.


----------



## Sunflowercake

i love it when I have my hair perfect for once and get caught in a rain storm


----------



## JC327

I really hate eating chocolate.


----------



## Sunflowercake

I am so upset that I have barely any work left for today


----------



## JC327

hahaha

I dont spend all day texting with my awesome friend.


----------



## Sunflowercake

sure don't lol

I really hate this site actually


----------



## JC327

I hate feeding the goats.


----------



## Sunflowercake

I think baby animals are the worst


----------



## JC327

I dont want anymore lipstick.


----------



## Sunflowercake

Dog farts are just magical


----------



## JC327

I have a huge hatred for pumpkin spice lattes.


----------



## Sunflowercake

I hate when people play with my hair


----------



## JC327

I love not being able to buy whatever  I want.


----------



## Sunflowercake

Oh yeah me too lol

I wish cellphone bills were higher


----------



## JC327

I really love cleaning my cats litter box.


----------



## Sunflowercake

I really loved getting out of bed this morning


----------



## JC327

I dont like it when the hubby buys me PSLs.


----------



## Sunflowercake

I wish drying my hair was even harder


----------



## JC327

I love having to remove glitter nail polish.


----------



## Sunflowercake

dog pee is great on hardwood floors


----------



## JC327

My cat's litter box smells delicious!


----------



## Sunflowercake

I love sleepless nights. Best if 4 in a row


----------



## JC327

I love doing the dishes.


----------



## MrChiLambda

The harder I work, the more money I make.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty

I really hate that my shift is just about over at work.


----------



## Adelee

I love watching people crying


----------

